# DL ice conditions, fishing reports



## 1stout (Oct 25, 2004)

Does anyone have any info on the ice conditions on DL or how they are biting? I was thinking of coming up this weekend to give it a try again but would like to hear if anyone was doing any good. Thanks


----------

